# LINK - Borstal Heath



## irishshapes (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone been there before?
i as there sat n ight and it kinda blew my head off!
anyone know more about it?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 30, 2007)

anymore info to go on Isishshapes?


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 30, 2007)

Do you mean the BALSALL Heath area of Birmingham?!


----------



## irishshapes (Jan 30, 2007)

yes indead that is where i meant!
balsall heath!   

not from round hear innit!!

i have found it it is in a skate park or something!?!?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone understand the question?


----------



## soulman (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 5, 2007)

I think it's maybe about the Epic Skate Park in the Old Bus Depot, Alcester Road ?
Their website seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 5, 2007)

oh was it at the skate park? it's pretty much on the corner with brighton road if you are looking for it on a map... not at the unit (though I'm sure that they also had a james brown tribute) then, sorry for my misinfo on the other thread.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 5, 2007)

I've been to a few parties/raves at the epic skate park a few years ago, I ended up at one there for the milienium NYE.
Can remember a big foam pit (full of pieces of foam rather than bubbles) which was fun to throw yourself into for a while


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 5, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> I've been to a few parties/raves at the epic skate park a few years ago, I ended up at one there for the milienium NYE.
> Can remember a big foam pit (full of pieces of foam rather than bubbles) which was fun to throw yourself into for a while


Foam pit? In epic skatepark? Are you sure? 

And epic, Millenium NYE, are you sure? I'm pretty sure that epic didn't exist in 2000. I was still at school then! Epic didn't open until after I passed my driving test, which was in 2002.

The only skatepark I know of in Birmingham with a foam pit was the long-deceased Vertical Extreme skatepark on Lancaster street, by the fire station....


----------



## mr steev (Feb 5, 2007)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> The only skatepark I know of in Birmingham with a foam pit was the long-deceased Vertical Extreme skatepark on Lancaster street, by the fire station....



Ah, my mistake... that's the one, by the fire station


----------



## Herbsman. (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow, me and you have been in the same building once  although not at the same time.

I miss that place. I spent a lot of my adolescence there. The foam pit used to give me a rash. They used to play foo fighters during the riding sessions and as a result 'my hero' became one of my fave songs. I never knew they did raves at that place!


----------



## mr steev (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think the parties were a regular occurance... just a few one offs. Some mates from a crew in Wolves put them on when there was no venue that would do allnighters here. 
Think I went to 3 or 4 there, the last one being NYE. I've got a memory of some punk bands playing there too... but it's a hazy memory


----------



## Appassionata (Feb 14, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> I don't think the parties were a regular occurance... just a few one offs. Some mates from a crew in Wolves put them on when there was no venue that would do allnighters here.
> Think I went to 3 or 4 there, the last one being NYE



We must have been at the same events on several occasions


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 16, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> I don't think the parties were a regular occurance... just a few one offs. Some mates from a crew in Wolves put them on when there was no venue that would do allnighters here.
> Think I went to 3 or 4 there, the last one being NYE. I've got a memory of some punk bands playing there too... but it's a hazy memory



CitriCity did a couple of parties there.  I DJ'd at the NY 2003 one.


----------



## Appassionata (Feb 16, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> CitriCity did a couple of parties there.  I DJ'd at the NY 2003 one.



I went to that one! 

I think that was the one which got shut down at 3am though, wasn't it?


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 16, 2007)

Not that one, I vaguely remember leaving at 7am ish.


----------



## Appassionata (Feb 16, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> Not that one, I vaguely remember leaving at 7am ish.



I wonder if it was NYE 2002 then. I went to that as well. You were definitely at the one which finished at around 3am. 
Time flies, and I'm getting old, though.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 16, 2007)

Appassionata said:
			
		

> You were definitely at the one which finished at around 3am.



I was?    I've only been to 2 things there.  The aforementioned NY party and some do that my mate Greg put on at Easter last year.

Do I know you btw?


----------



## Appassionata (Feb 16, 2007)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I was?    I've only been to 2 things there.  The aforementioned NY party and some do that my mate Greg put on at Easter last year.
> 
> Do I know you btw?



We've met, yes; the last time was at one of the skate park events.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello


----------



## Appassionata (Feb 16, 2007)

small world


----------

